# Iran protected by underground missile bases throughout the country



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2015)

This is not going to be appreciated by Obama and co, I guess.







"Iran released for the first time on Wednesday a video report showing one of its underground missile bases, local media outlets reported.

Located 500 meters under the ground, the base contains several kinds of advanced missiles and rocket launchers.

“Iranian missiles of varying ranges are ready to be launched from underground bases once Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei orders to do so,” commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), Aerospace Force Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh.

He explained that the Islamic Republic has created Missile Bases in all the provinces and cities throughout the country at a depth of 500 meters under Ground.

“We have no concern over the newest and most advanced generations of satellites and spying equipments owned by the enemies of the Islamic Revolution,” Hajizadeh added and stressed that “This is only one of Iran’s missile bases,”"

Iran Unveils Huge Underground Missile Base

The commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), Aerospace Force Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh added that his country will replace the current home-made missiles with new generations of long-range, advanced missiles, which run on liquid and solid fuel.

Hajizadeh also said those who threaten Iran with “military option on the table” are better to take a look at Iran’s “options under the table,” referring to the underground military bases.

“Iran’s known military power is only the tip of the iceberg,” he further asserted.

Iran has so far benefited from domestic specialists to improve its military power, frequently unveiling new products.

Many official said that Iran’s military capability has become very limited compared to that of the US and NATO.

Since 1992, Iran has been manufacturing its own tanks, armored personnel carriers, missiles, radars, boats, submarines and fighter planes.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 29, 2015)

So?-----the bases look like  Subway systems------rats love to live in subway tunnels. 
No doubt the Ayatoilets will be able to survive a war-----but they cannot store
all of Iran in those tunnels


----------



## Quadravius (Nov 10, 2015)

White supremacist republicans in the USA and Israel just can't stand a colored people being able to defend themselves from war mongering.  Obama has been spending his entire term trying to fight them and keep them from derailing peaceful negotiations with the Iranians, and now that a deal has been made the same racist warmongers are still beating the drums.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2015)

Quadravius said:


> White supremacist republicans in the USA and Israel just can't stand a colored people being able to defend themselves from war mongering.  Obama has been spending his entire term trying to fight them and keep them from derailing peaceful negotiations with the Iranians, and now that a deal has been made the same racist warmongers are still beating the drums.


The Iranian economy and military is what Uncle Sam fears. Since decades, the US has only fought weakened countries that did not own advanced military equipment.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2015)

Quadravius said:


> White supremacist republicans in the USA and Israel just can't stand a colored people being able to defend themselves from war mongering.  Obama has been spending his entire term trying to fight them and keep them from derailing peaceful negotiations with the Iranians, and now that a deal has been made the same racist warmongers are still beating the drums.



ROFLMAO      to whom do you attribute the characteristic of being a  
"colored people"        Are you over  8 years old and have you ever left the
shanty moonshine town of your birth?      It is clear that you never interacted with
any of the   HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of Iranians in the USA-----IRAN sorta
means    ARYAN.    If you want to keep your head on your shoulders-----NEVER
hint to an Iranian that he is a  "colored"  person.     I wiil help you to understand the
psyche of Iranians-----and some facts.     They are-----if you need to divide people into races -----absolutely  "CAUCASION"    which means nothing to me-------I am by training a  biologist and neuroscientist ------not an idiot, therefore I recognize that the
term  "race" in human beings is meaningless-------some jerks imagine that skin
color is very important and it divides people into different  "groups"  -----I will help
you understand this issue by the way I explained it to my five year old  (back then)
I told him  "do you decide a car is good or bad based on its COLOR"?     He was
smart enough to know that color of a car has very little importance.   Getting
back to your misperception------unless you are british and believe that there is
a race called  "brown people"-----Iranians is white.     In fact arabs are white.  
Genetically all the peoples of the world is MIXED -----arabs are likely to have
more  "sub-Saharan"  DNA  than swedes-----because arabs were more intermixed
with subsaharans----probably.   Getting back to Iranians------they are as color consicious as IS YOU AND YOUR FELLOW TEUTAONIC NAZIS.    An Iranian is likely to avoid sitting next to a black person on a bus


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > White supremacist republicans in the USA and Israel just can't stand a colored people being able to defend themselves from war mongering.  Obama has been spending his entire term trying to fight them and keep them from derailing peaceful negotiations with the Iranians, and now that a deal has been made the same racist warmongers are still beating the drums.
> ...



you are overstating------just emulating the ape like chest thumping of the
Ayatoilets-------the USA is not  "afraid"  of Iran------the smart people in the
USA  understand that Iran is playing  a serious game of Imperialist expansion
in Cahoots with Russia.       A big time power play


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Quadravius said:
> ...


Iran rather stands in the way of US imperialist expansion.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



right------of course-----WESTERN IMPERIALISM    ------it is a term
I learned at age  19 when I encountered cafes of idiots in my age group
that stank of marijuana------and lots of  muslims from southeast asia---
I also learned the word   "Zionist-controlled-cia"     and the fact that
every time a Pakistani was assassinated----DA MOSSAD DONE IT

It is the USA  that is taking over PORT CITIES in Yemen-----or is
it the  "Zionist-controlled-cia" ?      the Zionist controlled cia is at
the base of Ukranian nationalism ------from the time of the Cossacks
too.      Cholera outbreads in Iraq too.    See?   I know your stuff----it never
changes


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Stop killing, then.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I never killed anyone nor advocated it-------advocates of killing people
in the western hemisphere and in the Middle east are mostly muslims
and some Nazis.     Nations keen on controlling water ways in order
to control world trade are ------Russia,  China,  Iran which is why they
are fomenting war in the strategic parts of the Middle east.      Islamo Nazis
and the dopplegangers thereof------BAATHISTS    insist that Russia  and
Iran are grabbing seaports for HUMANITARIAN purposes


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



take a look at your  OP    CAPTIAN  'i can kill anyone in a radius of 2000 miles'


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Stop misinterpreting me.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



to what  "US imperialist expansion" do you refer?      It is iran that has placed
its proxies thruout the middle east who have grabbed vital seaports----what vital
seaports has the US grabbed by shooting up the civilian population?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You are really an ignorant hypocrite.






 .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



so far all my predictions about the  "'arab spring"  since 2010 have HAPPENED as
I said they would       In fact my predictions about THE TALIBAN have also happened since the 1980s.     Iran will continue its push into Yemen and its ports
and will continue its alliance with Russia and Syria for the control of waterways
across the middle east and-----no doubt will attempt a push into Saudi Arabia


----------



## Quadravius (Nov 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran rather stands in the way of US imperialist expansion.



The Iranians seem like they only wish to secure their position in the region as a leading economy and regional power.  But the US can't have that because they don't get along with their little racist buddy, Israel.  Its been one of Obama's goals from the beginning to try and fight against this tide.  But even the president of the US has limitations on what he can do when we got a congress full of mouth breathing neocons like Insane Mccain, basically calling for WW3.  I know if these racists start WW3, my black ass isn't gonna be fighting for this shit.  They can throw me in jail if they have to.



Bleipriester said:


> The Iranian economy and military is what Uncle Sam fears. Since decades, the US has only fought weakened countries that did not own advanced military equipment.



And that's why the USA is a bully.  They only pick on countries who can't fight back.  The Iranians are trying to secure a position to where they can defend themselves.  As soon as North Korea got nukes, its amazing how all the warmongering ended isn't it?  All they gotta say is "I don't care what you have, but we have nukes, you attack us and we'll use them".  All plans for attack immediately go into the shredder.  And then people wonder why so many countries wish to seek nuclear arms.  If Iran wishes to seek nuclear weapons to defend themselves, its their right as a nation.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2015)

Quadravius said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran rather stands in the way of US imperialist expansion.
> ...



were you a man of conviction----you would join----"the other side"  rather than just wimp out


----------



## Quadravius (Nov 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> were you a man of conviction----you would join----"the other side"  rather than just wimp out



Neither side is my fight, so why should I sign up to get my legs blown off fighting for either?  But its safe to say we're not going to war while Obama is still president.  Hillary supports war mongering in the middle east whereas Bernie Sanders doesn't.  Of course, every single Republican candidate is poised to jump on Iran's nuts the moment they take seat in the oval office.  Its extremely likely we're getting a war monger as the next president.  I say they should draft every gun toting redneck and send them to the middle east to fight if they're going to insist on starting a war.  Besides, they're getting in the way of progressive changes that need to be made here.  Having them over there would be convenient.  I can hear them now "yeeeee hawwwww, lets go kill some darkies!!!!"


----------

